# Ceiling drywall. Also the drywall buddy review



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Was just thinking about it today and am wondering what everyone is thinking. Ceiling drywall is made for trusses(two foot centers). Will you get sag on a 16" center floor joist in basements? Just looking at I or web joists it's 3 1/2 wide and now that far apart so you should be able to use regular drywall. Not?

Also I posted awhile back about the drywall buddy. The t square with a rocking blade for cutting strips. A buddy bought one and finished his basement and have it to me so I tried it. 

Do not get me wrong if you can use a tape and knife it is the way to go. But for guys who are not as good I would recommend one. As soon as you cut over 12" it starts to wobble and is not as straight of a cut. When you get to the end and pull back the other way the cuts don't line up. It's about 1/8 to a 1/4 out. For the $70 or whatever it is I would say it worth it. If not using a tape and knife this is way faster that snapping a chalk line or a straight edge first.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> Was just thinking about it today and am wondering what everyone is thinking. Ceiling drywall is made for trusses(two foot centers). Will you get sag on a 16" center floor joist in basements? Just looking at I or web joists it's 3 1/2 wide and now that far apart so you should be able to use regular drywall. Not?


Ya, you're talking like engineered truss flooring right? Like TGI's?














Ya, that's fine bro! As long as they're on 16" centre's. You won't get any sag.
The majority of the houses I do up here are all exactly like that. We just use regular half inch drywall.
We don't even have ceiling board up here.
If it's not 16"O.C. we use resilient.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya that's the same joists I am talking about. We have to use ceiling drywall for everything on the ceilings. Even closets. But o well as long as I get paid for it. 
Where your from are the trusses on two foot center usually??


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> Ya that's the same joists I am talking about. We have to use ceiling drywall for everything on the ceilings. Even closets. But o well as long as I get paid for it.
> Where your from are the trusses on two foot center usually??


Ontario bro.
And ya, the majority of the time our trusses are all on 2ft centre's.
Unless the house is stick framed, but even then, it's rare they're on 16" centre's. You should see the house we're working on now.
The one ceiling had like 4 or 5 truss change over's. Made hanging resilient a real pain in the ass!
See what I mean?


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

With sound bar. We don't get that too often. We dot have too many panchos around here either. Haha


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> With sound bar. We don't get that too often. We dot have too many panchos around here either. Haha


Hahaha! Ya, that was just a joke.
You can clink on the link in my signature if you want to see the video.
We did a review on the Senco Collated Screwdriver and thought we'd do it Mexican style.

But ya, resilient or sound bar as you call it, in the norm up here.
I don't do too many houses without it.


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just bought a senco auto feed. Haven't got around to using it for more than two min


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> I just bought a senco auto feed. Haven't got around to using it for more than two min


They're great for ceilings man! They go really fast.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ontario bro.
> And ya, the majority of the time our trusses are all on 2ft centre's.
> Unless the house is stick framed, but even then, it's rare they're on 16" centre's. You should see the house we're working on now.
> The one ceiling had like 4 or 5 truss change over's. Made hanging resilient a real pain in the ass!
> ...


You should speak to the builders about putting trimmers in so as you can run all your channel in one direction. It took a while but that is the standard here now.:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

......or you can do drop ceiling like this :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice Rondo system there Keke:thumbsup:.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

keke said:


> ......or you can do drop ceiling like this :thumbsup:


Aaaaahhhh.....the joys of lag-poles. :whistling2:


----------



## mud bud (May 7, 2010)

if your having trouble with the buddy cutter wobling your not putting enough pressure on the T-square when pushing it along the board. Also the cutter head not lining up is a result of the operator putting pressure on the end and distorting the alignment. Try a little twist of the wrist as all users tend to force it to one side.
I had a beginner the other day who never cut drywall before do one handed cuts on the floor and gave me perfect 2+1/4 inch pieces.
Not a pro but I'm so used to this tool now that I miss it if it's not in my truck and I have board to cut.
I love it when I have L shaped cuts to do. score both sides to both measurements and wiggle the board to take out the the unneeded piece


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> You should speak to the builders about putting trimmers in so as you can run all your channel in one direction. It took a while but that is the standard here now.:thumbsup:


Our framers are so damn lazy around here that will never happen!
Half the framing crews in our town don't even carry levels! :blink:
Let alone will they start putting in trimmers for the drywaller's consideration. 
Nice thought though :thumbsup:


----------

